# I just DON'T get it.....



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Day out at Lightwater Valley today. Pulls up in the car park, as I get out, the car directly behind me pulls up, his steering on an angle, so I can see his bald front n/s tyre. Out he gets along with his young female passenger and three young children.
"Ey up my friend, I couldn't help notice you've got a naughty looking tyre there." I said, just in case he wasn't aware of it. 
"P1ss off and mind your own business." came his reply. 
The place was crawling with kids, mine, I suspect his, all the people around. I had to walk away, wanted to squeeze his throat until he realised how many lives he will be putting in danger driving around like that.
I REALLY don't get it.....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,,Thats the way it's getting I'm afraid, you just can't help some & as he said none of your business.  :wink: :wink: 
Hopefully Mr Plod will have a reason to stop him on the way home.
Hoggy.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

It really winds me up Hoggy. All I was doing was trying to be helpful, spare him the embarrassment of a tug from the law, a minor bump, ploughing into a bus queue, doing a stretch behind the big door for killing his own kids.... All for the price of a bloody tyre.
Then he's got the ar$e-headedness to tell me to mind my own. 
What a pr1ck that man is.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

'Coz of his attitude, I'd be phoning the old bill, especially if he has kids in the car


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think if it was me he would be coming back to find he had 4 flat tyres with out any valves in them


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mwad said:


> 'Coz of his attitude, I'd be phoning the old bill, especially if he has kids in the car


+1 to that what a prick!

J
xx


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The gutsy answer to his belligerence would be "as the brother of a traffic officer, I will be making him aware of your registration number so he can make sure the safety of your kids it put first" :roll:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

People know that's just a bluff though. Many years ago, as a yoof, while I was 'making progress' in my mk1 Fiesta, a chap followed me, pulled along side, gestured me to pull over. When we stopped he wound his passenger window down and told me he was an off duty traffic officer and would be reporting me for various driving offences and to expect a summons in the post the following day. 
As he was on his own in his Cavalier and, I hadn't commited any offence other than spirited 'B' road driving, I told him to produce his warrant card, deal with the issue right here and now or do one.
I never heard anything about it ever again.
I'm sure most people know it's a bluff nowadays.

I thought about the 4 flats later on in the afternoon Yellow. Just seemed like revenge for being talked to like that by then. Not my bag really.


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

He is aware of it but as he said none of your business, so let him get on with it.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Lots of knobs about unfortunately.

Had a car in front of me a while back with a seriously under inflated / flat tyre, difficult to tell, but he was driving at 40 on an urban dual carriageway, so presumed he was unaware.

Pulled up alongside him at lights, his window was open and I told him it looked flat and response was along lines of "F off, what's it got to do with you?"

Can't help some people...


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

In a similar vein, earlier this morning I caught up to a large yellow van being driven at about 20mph or less. 
The van had only two front seats, one for the driver and another adult sat in the passenger seat.

Behind them was some sort of load security frame work that partially separated the seat and load areas. 
Holding onto that framework were two small children each no more than about 5 years old. No seats for them and of course no seat belt. I suppose that the driver thought his low speed was sufficient 'protection' for (probably) his own kids.

My dash cam was ON so this should be recorded. No contact made with the driver, I turned off the road.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bigdodge said:


> He is aware of it but as he said none of your business, so let him get on with it.


And hope that on the rainy night his bald tyres catch him out its not you in the car that he hits


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Unfortunately people are a curious mix of A-holes and halfwits.
Perhaps, when the inevitable happens and he removes himself from the gene pool he won't take anyone else with him


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

One polite attempt is sufficient. After that just leave it to Darwinism and don't worry about it.

The kids'll probably turn out the same too so don't worry about them neither.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Should have taken his reg and reported him! Those cock sniffers deserve a good beating.


----------



## AaronWhite (Aug 29, 2014)

I'd have been laughing too much at him to notice the tyre.... who drives an "expression" base model Megane anyway hahahaha!!


----------



## rw5340 (Aug 22, 2014)

Skeee said:


> One polite attempt is sufficient. After that just leave it to Darwinism and don't worry about it.
> 
> The kids'll probably turn out the same too so don't worry about them neither.


Good one, well put and correct!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I pulled up next to someone with a rear flat tyre, rippling as he drove along. I wound down the window in the spirit of being helpful and before I'd even opened my mouth he have me a mouthful of abuse. I drove on disgusted. I later thought he was possibly drunk. Possibly he got pulled but at least he had to pay for a new tyre.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

AaronWhite said:


> I'd have been laughing too much at him to notice the tyre.... who drives an "expression" base model Megane anyway hahahaha!!


Or just a Megane !!! :lol:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Like Hoggy said earlier, that's the way it's going. People just don't seem to appreciate friendly advice nowadays. 
We're either sticking out nose in, or they've not got the time to listen. 
I was delivering to a pub in Leeds today, I had to throw the kegs off the side of the wagon, push it across a pavement and into a lift. The pavement was heaving and I kept having to stop to let people past. 
I delivered 4 ton, about 50 or 60 people walked past and not one of them said thankyou for stopping and starting to let them by. Didn't even have the time for common courtesy. :? 
What on earth is the world coming to?


----------



## AaronWhite (Aug 29, 2014)

mwad said:


> AaronWhite said:
> 
> 
> > I'd have been laughing too much at him to notice the tyre.... who drives an "expression" base model Megane anyway hahahaha!!
> ...


But the entry model too - have a bit of respect for yourself haha!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I think if it was me he would be coming back to find he had 4 flat tyres with out any valves in them


You heard the saying what goes around :lol: :roll:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

some people should have an IQ and common sense test at 13 years old, if they fail cut their balls off, Darwinian evolution nearing perfection, he would be proud!!!!


----------



## AaronWhite (Aug 29, 2014)

merlin c said:


> some people should have an IQ and common sense test at 13 years old, if they fail cut their balls off, Darwinian evolution nearing perfection, he would be proud!!!!


I agree totally! Extremely well said!!!


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I've given up telling people things about their cars. I pulled up at Santa Pod once and told the guy I had followed in that one of his brake lights was out. He seemed uninterested.

This thread did remind me to go out and check my wife's lights though. Mercedes bulb holders are a bit poo and needed a wiggle to get her sidelight back and the contacts cleaned to get the brake light on.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I once told a women she had no brake light at all all 3 of them were out and when I told her answer was I know :evil:


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

I guess I'll keep trying to tell people.
When I stop trying to be helpful I fear the buggers have won lol.


----------



## Haiych (Nov 8, 2014)

I know tyres aren't the cheapest of things to buy but they are the only thing that connects you to the road. I myself would never buy a budget tyre because they always seem to be one step away from plastic. Compared to a bald tyre though, a budget one is a million times safer and relatively cheap.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

It amazes me how many cars I see walking around that have bald tyres. I think the record is I walked down on road in Bath and noticed 5 seperate cars with a bald tyre amd I was only walking along glancing at the tyres... it is madness. I wouldnt risk my life and also I wouldnt risk the £2500 fine and 3 points per tyre if you get caught!!!


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

:lol: I'd be amazed if I saw cars walking around too! :lol: :wink:


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Ha... ha... ha... lol. I was doing the walking...


----------

